# Steel lined gun belts



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

Anyone have any experience going through TSA with a steel lined gun belt?

Thanks
Joethebear


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Seen them in ads and they look interesting. But I don't know if they come in my size XXX.

I also could see myself getting embrassed at the airport when my pants hit my shoes.


Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

The TSA will probably ask you to remove it


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Ordered this Christmas Eve and received notice via email that is is being shipped to me USPS.
I was reading only good things about them on Facebook and they are priced reasonable
Bigfoot Gun Belts


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Kennydale said:


> The TSA will probably ask you to remove it


That's what I meant with "my pants hit my shoes".
Lol. Tsa is such a hassle.

Looks like a quality product. Even my size!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Given the availability of high-quality, all-leather gun belts, I question the need for a steel-lined belt for anything except exhibition single-action quick-draw.

1. No matter how well the steel-lined belt is laminated, the steel will eventually work its way loose and attack the belt's stitching. The belt will then self-destruct.

2. There is such a thing as being too stiff. A steel-lined belt will sit uncomfortably on your hips, and will not "mold itself" to your body the way leather will.

3. For self-defense purposes, a thick, stiff, two-layer cowhide ("bullhide") belt is quite stiff enough, yet will conform to your body comfortably. Cinch it tight, please.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Given the availability of high-quality, all-leather gun belts, I question the need for a steel-lined belt for anything except exhibition single-action quick-draw.
> 
> 1. No matter how well the steel-lined belt is laminated, the steel will eventually work its way loose and attack the belt's stitching. The belt will then self-destruct.
> 
> ...


Bought a Bigfoot (the lighter steel-lined one) awhile back. Commenting on your comments:

Your #1. Is this reported from experience, or...

Your #2. I wore the belt for several days without holster; it's comfortable. Wore it to the range and around my property with holstered GP100MC for several hours. It does its job well, still comfortable.

You #3. I have no experience there. My 'standard' belts are certainly inadequate.

Aside: Wearing a gun belt during air travel causes me to voice a 'whyfer'. As in "Whyfer do that?" ("Whyfer" is hillbilly for "What is your reason for".)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> Bought a Bigfoot (the lighter steel-lined one) awhile back. Commenting on your comments:
> 
> Your #1. Is this reported from experience, or...


Once, long ago, I was a leatherwork professional.
I have made various objects which were metal lined, although not many of them.

Leather is a flexible material, and it flexes with little restriction. Metal linings are also flexible, but only in one direction. Belts tend to flex in three dimensions, while metal linings tend to flex in only one. Thus, a conflict will arise.
Eventually, any laminating adhesive which flexes with the leather will release its hold upon the less porous, less flexible metal. The metal will then begin to "migrate," sliding up and down between the layers of leather which enclose it. Finally, the metal's edges will contact the stitches which hold the layers of the belt together. The metal's edges will cut the stitches, sooner or later.

Even the slimmest man has hips which protrude. If he didn't, his pants would fall down.
Even a thick, stiff leather belt will eventually mold itself to the hips (and belly), curving into a sort of "C"-shape to conform to the body.
A metal-lined belt, which will not bend properly in the required dimension, will not conform as well to the body. Its edges will eventually ride on one's hips, which will prove uncomfortable.

I suggest that a proper gun belt made from two layers of from 1/8"- to 3/16"-thick cowhide taken from the back or shoulder, laminated with a good adhesive, and stitched with linen thread, is all that is required for any conceivable weight of practical carry pistol.
(I have two excellent gun belts, each of which is made from only a single layer of compressed "bullhide" that measures 1/4" in thickness. They are entirely adequate in every respect.)


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

hillman said:


> ...
> 
> Aside: Wearing a gun belt during air travel causes me to voice a 'whyfer'. As in "Whyfer do that?" ("Whyfer" is hillbilly for "What is your reason for".)


By that logic, why wear a belt at all?

My gun belts have almost entirely replaced my dress belts because my gun belts are my most comfortable belts.

Most of my belts are conventional double layer, stitched belts, and TSA doesn't even blink, when they go through the scanner.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

high pockets said:


> By that logic, why wear a belt at all?
> 
> My gun belts have almost entirely replaced my dress belts because my gun belts are my most comfortable belts.
> 
> Most of my belts are conventional double layer, stitched belts, and TSA doesn't even blink, when they go through the scanner.


Gun belts are gun belts when they are carrying guns. If a leather-only belt sold as a gun belt is used for 'dress', it is a dress belt. It is provisionally permissible to wear a steel-lined gun belt for dress, but it is still a gun belt.

Ref: The Hillman's Encyclopedic Dictionary


----------



## Chance (Dec 9, 2015)

hillman said:


> Bought a Bigfoot (the lighter steel-lined one) awhile back. Commenting on your comments:
> 
> Your #1. Is this reported from experience, or...
> 
> ...


While I own a steel lined gun belt that has a steel lined holster attached, it is only used to hold a single action revolver that I want held at particular angles to my body for cowboy mounted shooting and open carry fast draw shooting of a single action revolver. So, I cannot comment on the lifespan of the belt you are asking about.

On comfort. It takes more than several days to know how you like something if the intent is full-time carry. When I was carrying credentials, I carried a Colt LW Combat Commander as my primary duty piece concealed. Believe me, after a couple of weeks I was finding excuses to "just take it off for a while", and the gun was my choice and one I had to argue for the right to carry over the standard 3" .38 special issue piece.

On the whole I agree there are high end leather belts that will do everything reasonable you need done. However, if you have the belt and you like it, that is what you should use. We all have our opinions, but that doesn't necessarily make our ideas better for you than yours. You own the belt, you should enjoy it.

As to why someone would wear a belt capable of supporting a holster and a handgun when traveling by air, I do it every time I travel by air which is more than 30 times a year. Global Entry and/or TSA Pre makes it easier. Why the belt? Because I am wearing the gun until I put it in its travel case as part of the checked luggage, and I am going to put it back on when I retrieve my luggage at the other end. Also, I don't own any other type of leather belt. I even have larger belt loops on my suits to take those 1 3/4" wide and thick belts. I do this because I always carry outside the home, unless I am somewhere guns are absolutely not welcome. For other people investing $100-200.00 in a belt means it may be their only belt because of the cost.


----------



## Chance (Dec 9, 2015)

joethebear said:


> Anyone have any experience going through TSA with a steel lined gun belt?
> 
> Thanks
> Joethebear


Sorry. With all the other advice, I did not remember your original question. I have never tried to take a steel lined belt through TSA. That said, only Global Entry or TSA Pre are allowed to wear any kind of belt through security except for some new types that have absolutely no metal in them including the buckle. You will be taking it off. You couldn't get through the metal detectors, let alone the nude peep show machines without setting them off.


----------

